
Underrepresentation in CS isn’t about lack of interest, but lack of access - bcjordan
https://medium.com/@codeorg/with-code-orgs-6d43964e3fff
======
dudul
"But less than half of high schools that black students attend even offer
computer science courses."

Would have been nice to include a link to a source for that. I would have been
interested in seeing the proportion of "white/asian" high schools that do have
CS courses.

Also, kind of unrelated but I'm curious, can a recent high school student
summarize what one actually does during a high school CS course?

~~~
bcjordan
Not a recent high school student (my HS didn't offer AP CS classes :)), but
formerly worked at Code.org on the curriculum frontend. Here's the Code.org AP
Computer Science Principles curriculum:
[https://code.org/educate/csp](https://code.org/educate/csp)

& PDF with rundown of what is covered on page 1:
[https://code.org/files/CSPSyllabusApril2016.pdf](https://code.org/files/CSPSyllabusApril2016.pdf)

